# Mounten von Festplatten

## gentoo-darkraven

grÃ¼Ãe euch liebes gentoo-forum!

bin neu bei gentoo, hab mich nach suse und debian an gentoo ran getraut, bin mittlerweile weit gekommen, xserver gnome sound firefox thunderbird ua rennt schon, 3 sachen mÃ¶chte ich noch schaffen, aber zuerst zu den festplatten: wÃ¤hrend der installation konnte ich ohne probleme die festplatten-partitionen mounten, nur seit gnome funktioniert geht nix mehr ... nun mal die daten ->

fdisk -l :

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        2389    19189611    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            2390        5004    21004987+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            2390        2458      554211   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6            2459        2463       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            2464        5004    20410551   83  Linux

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2           12749       24320    92952090    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5           12749       24320    92952058+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

die fstab:

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,ro               0 0

#Externe Laufwerke

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

#Windows-Partitionen

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win_c      ntfs    auto,defaults,ro,user,unmask=0000       0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/win_f      ntfs    auto,defaults,ro,user,unmask=0000       0 0

/dev/hdb2               /mnt/linux_d      ext3    auto,defaults,ro,user,unmask=0000       0 0

```

ich hab versucht zu umounten und zu mounten:

```

Gentoo Linux mnt # umount -rf /dev/hdb2

umount2: Invalid argument

umount: /dev/hdb2: not mounted

Gentoo Linux mnt # mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

bei mount -a kommt: 

```

mount: mount point  does not exist

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/win_f busy

mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

kann mir da bitte jmd helfen? 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## SinoTech

1. Zum posten bitte "ISO-8859-1" verwenden, da sonst die Umlaute nicht richtig dargestellt werden und es nicht schön zu lesen ist.

2. Zu deinem Problem:

Hast du gerade erst die Installation abgeschlossen und stimmen die Einträge in der "/etc/mtab" nicht ?

("/etc/mtab" enthält Informationen über die gemounteten Datenträger. Hast du von der LiveCD aus gebootet und von dort aus Datenträger gemountet, erscheinen diese nach einem "chroot" nicht in der "mtab" (Möglicherweise wird dazu auch "/proc/mounts" verwendet ... keine Ahnung). In dem Fall wäre das System der Meinung der angegebene Datenträger sei nicht gemountet, kann ihn aber auch nicht mounten, da der angegebene Mount-Point schon belegt ist.

Hatte das Problem noch nicht, insofern einfach mal ein Schuß ins blaue  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Naja schau es dir mal genau an, dann kommst du vielleicht selber drauf!

```
fdisk -l

    /dev/hdb2           12749       24320    92952090    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
```

weiter unten dann...

```
fstab

    /dev/hdb2               /mnt/linux_d      ext3    auto,defaults,ro,user,unmask=0000       0 0
```

Warum das nicht gehen kann?

- /dev/hdb2 ist laut fdisk die extended partition (sowas wie ein Container für logische Partitionen).

- Egal was du auch immer von hdb mounten wolltest, da sehe ich in fstab keine Linux Partitionen sondern nur ntfs. Also sollte statt ext3 ntfs stehen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

hey, danke für die schnelle antwort 

ich habe nun folgendes gemacht 

"mv /etc/mtab /etc/mtab.bak" die datei verschoben, damit er selbst eine neue erstellt ... nach nem reboot, erscheit mir die win_c partition, aber die anderen beiden nicht ... hat jmd eine idee?

hab auch das ext3 in ntfs geändert hatte auch keine wirkung 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

was ich noch vergass -> hier die mtab:

```

/dev/hda7 / xfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

```

aja, nicht nur die festplatten auch die cdrom-drives funtkionieren nicht,

----------

## SinoTech

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn ? Das mit dem 

```

mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

Sollte ja nun der Vergangenheit angehören  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

tja leider nicht, schau mal 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # umount /dev/hdb2

umount: /dev/hdb2: not mounted

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

es geht leida nicht *sniff*

bei debian ging das ohne probleme :/

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

lasst mich bitte nicht hängen, ich möchte nicht wieda auf debian wechseln, dafür war der aufwand zu groß :/

den brenner hab ich hinbekommen, das dvd-laufwerk nicht 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom0

mount: No medium found

```

win_c ist nun da ... aber ich brauch noch die anderen 2 partitionen von hdb  :Sad: , ich kann se net einfach formatieren und neu partitionieren

die mount befehle ergeben noch immer das obige 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win_f

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/win_f busy

```

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!  :Razz: 

Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass  /dev/hdb2 nur ein Container für logische Partitionen ist. hdb2 ist also keine Partition die du mounten kannst! Die erste logische Partition im Container ist hdb5.

Passe /etc/fstab dementsprechend an und mach jeweils aus /dev/hdb2 ein /dev/hdb5. Dann klappt es auch mit dem mounten  :Laughing: 

Ich empfehle dir dringendst dich mal mit Partitionierung etc. auseinander zu setzen. Anfangen könntest du mit:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_%28Festplatte%29

http://www.linux-ag.de/linux/LHB/node153.html

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

hey hey, ich gebe zu dass ich vl begriffsstutzig bin und manche sachen nicht verstehe, weil ich ja auch neu bin ... aber ich habe dich net falsch verstanden, schau mal hier:

fstab:

```

#Windows-Partitionen

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win_c      ntfs    auto,defaults,ro,user,umask=0000        0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/win_f      ntfs    auto,defaults,ro,user,umask=0000        0 0

/dev/hdb5               /mnt/linux_d    ntfs    auto,defaults,ro,user,umask=0000        0 0

```

obwohl ich sicher bin dass die hdb5 eine ext3 partition ist, weil ich sie in debian formatiert und eingebunden habe

und hier die selbe meldung, nach einem neustart 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # umount /dev/hdb5

umount: /dev/hdb5: not mounted

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

und ich kann noch immer net zugreifen

es muss an etwas anderem liegen, ich weiß aber net was, ich hoffe ihr habts da ne idee...

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

In deinem ersten Post hast du einen fdisk -l von /dev/hdb ausgegeben. Dort steht eindeutig, dass /dev/hdb5 vom ID Typ 7 (=HPFS/NTFS) ist. Und da ich prinzipiell von der Funktionstüchtigkeit von fdisk ausgehe, hast du wahrscheinlich etwas anderes mit ext3 unter debian formatiert  :Laughing: 

Aber egal.

Boote mal den Rechner neu und poste dann folgende Outputs:

- 

```
mount | grep hdb5 
```

- Was passiert wenn du 

```
mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d
```

 eingibst?

- Was steht bei dir in /proc/filesystems? 

```
cat /proc/filesystems
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SinoTech

 *gentoo-darkraven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> den brenner hab ich hinbekommen, das dvd-laufwerk nicht 
> ...

 

- Entweder keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk

- oder nur ein Rohling (Also eine CD/DVD ohne Daten)

- oder ???

 *gentoo-darkraven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hey hey, ich gebe zu dass ich vl begriffsstutzig bin und manche sachen nicht verstehe, weil ich ja auch neu bin ... aber ich habe dich net falsch verstanden, schau mal hier:
> 
> fstab: 
> ...

 

Ok, ok. Nur in deinem Post weiter oben hast du immer versucht "hdb2" zu mounten  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

hey grüß dich 

also hier die outputs!

1. mount | grep hdb5 gibt keine meldung!

2. mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d:

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

3. cat /proc/filesystems

```

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   sockfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   eventpollfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

        vfat

        iso9660

        udf

        xfs

nodev   usbfs

        ntfs

```

bitteschön!

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

hello SinoTech

na leida isses net der grund ... ich habe es schon mit ner cd probiert, und dann mount durchgeführt, die meldung"no medium found" kommt leida trotzdem  :Sad:  .. brenner funktioniert ohne probleme, 

ich versteh nicht warum es während der installation ging und nun nicht  :Sad: 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Seltsame Fehlermeldung. Liegt's vielleicht am XFS?

Haste mal nen Neustart gemacht? Vielleicht ist es ja nur durch's Probieren jetzt irgendwie blockiert.

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

hi mr. anderson

na neustart hilft auch net weiter  :Sad:  ... interessant is aber dass linux das dvd-laufwerk erkennt und dass ich es als root ejecten kann ...

@STiGMaTa_ch

du hast gemeint dass du fdisk vertraust, na schau mal her, ich hab gerade ein paar interessante sachen in erfahrung gebracht, vl kriegt dann jmd von euch ne idee: 

also hier steht dass hdb5 HPFS/NTFS ist:

```

Disk /dev/hdb: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2           12749       24320    92952090    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5           12749       24320    92952058+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

hdb1 bestätigt das und hdb5 nicht, weil ich ja gesagt habe dass eine der beiden festplatten ein ext3 dateiformat verwendet:

```

Gentoo Linux mnt # file -s /dev/hdb1

/dev/hdb1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)

Gentoo Linux mnt # file -s /dev/hdb5

/dev/hdb5: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data

```

fsck gibt mir interessanterweise ne fehlermeldung bei hdb1:

```

Gentoo Linux mnt # fsck /dev/hdb1

fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found

fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hdb1

Gentoo Linux mnt # fsck /dev/hdb5

fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

/dev/hdb5: clean, 2617/11632640 files, 2512883/23238014 blocks

```

hier ist irgendwas faul ...

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## firefly

du musst den partitions-type von HPFS/NTFS von hdb5 auf linux ändern dann sollte das mounten funktionieren.

denn wenn du nur mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/<was auch immer> machst versucht mount über den partitions-type heruaszufinden welches dateisystem er versuchen soll.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich glaube, da liegt noch woanders ein Fehler. Sonst wäre doch die Fehlermeldung was in der Richtung

 *Quote:*   

> wrong fs type, bad super block or too many filesystems mounted

 

oder irre ich mich da?

fsck kannst Du nicht für ntfs-Partitionen verwenden. Die Spezifikationen hält Microsoft geheim und man hat sie bisher nicht genau herausgefunden. Folglich kann man sie auch nicht prüfen.  :Wink: 

btw: Probier zur Sicherheit mal fsck bei /dev/hdb5

edit: hat sich erledigt, sehe gerade, dass es als ext2/3 erkannt wurde.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube, da liegt noch woanders ein Fehler. Sonst wäre doch die Fehlermeldung was in der Richtung
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

Naja, ein Versuch wäre es aber Wert. Also :

```

$ fdisk /dev/hdb

t     # Um die ID zu ändern

5    # Die Partition 5 auswählen

83   # Um ID auf Linux zu stellen

w    # Um Einstellungen zu speichern und fdisk zu beenden

```

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

ID muss natürlich auf Linux (83) geändert werden und nicht auf NTFS (7).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Tja, und ich vertraue immer noch auf die Ausgabe von fdisk  :Smile: 

Interessant ist nur, warum du in der Partitionstabelle einen anderen Disktyp drinn hast als du auf der Partition schlussendlich drauf hast.

Hast du vielleicht ursprünglich geplant gehabt /dev/hdb5 für Windows zu behalten und dich dann später anders entschieden und einfach mit mkfs.ext3 eine ext3 Partition daraus gemacht?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

BTW.

Es heisst wieder und leider.

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

sers!

wow so viele posts auf einmal, danke dass ihr so hilfsbereit seids!!!!

@SinoTech

danke für diesen tipp! nur dieser hat mich nicht weiter gebracht  :Sad:  ... die fehlermeldung 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

```

bleibt leida bestehen ... 

habe aber diesen tipp während der installation machen müssen weil ich probleme mit grub hatte, da kommt mir was, könnte es möglw vo der gentoo live cd funktionieren die festplatte in "linux" umzuwandeln?

@STiGMaTa_ch

also es war so:

wie ich debian installierte habe ich genau hda6 als linux partition und die anderen behielt ich als NTFS, dann kam mir der gedanke, 18gb für linux wären nicht genug, und deswegen habe ich die hdb5 als ext3 mit debian formatiert, dann in debian neu eingehängt und hab sie auch ohne probleme benutzen können ... aber man kann es mit deiner aussage ca gleichstellen: ich habe sie zuerst behalten und dann im debian neu formatiert

----------

## firefly

hast du schonmal versucht die partition in ein anderes verzeichniss als linux_d zu mounten ??

desweiteren kann es sein das du z.b. mit dem MC oder einem andern programm in diesem verzeichniss befindest ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

grüß dich firefly

1. jo das habe ich schon versucht ... wenn ich ein anderes verzeichnis zum mounten wähle passiert das selbe 

2. MC hab ich net installiert, ich hab nur den Nautilus .. und ich mounte aber alles von der konsole aus, und befinde mich im home ordner 

3.@ SinoTech ich habs von der gentoo-live cd gemacht: 

hier das ergebnis:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2           12749       24320    92952090    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5           12749       24320    92952058+  83  Linux

```

also hat geklappt, trotzdem funktioniert das mounten leider noch nicht  :Sad: 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Poste bitte einmal folgende outputs:

```
ls -alF /etc/mtab

cat /etc/mtab

ls -alF /proc/mounts

cat /proc/mounts
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

jo sicher 

1. ls -alF /etc/mtab

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 285 Aug 11 19:10 /etc/mtab

```

2. cat /etc/mtab

```

/dev/hda7 / xfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

```

3. ls -alF /proc/mounts

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 11 Aug 11 19:13 /proc/mounts -> self/mounts

```

4. cat /proc/mounts

```

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda7 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nodiratime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs ro,noatime,nodiratime,nosuid,nodev,noexec,uid=0,gid=0,umask=00,nls=iso8859-1,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

```

bidde sehr

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hörzu, ich finde das gar nicht nett von deinem PC. Sag ihm das mal  :Laughing:  !

Ich hatte gehofft, dass du in der /etc/mtab das /dev/hdb5 drinn hättest. Das hätte die "already mounted" Meldung erklärt. Tja, jetzt können wir nur prüfen ob an der Meldung "/mnt/linux_d busy" etwas drann ist.

emerge mal das Paket lsof

```
*  sys-process/lsof

      Latest version available: 4.75

      Latest version installed: 4.75

      Size of downloaded files: 955 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://vic.cc.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/README

      Description: Lists open files for running Unix processes

      License:     GPL-2

```

Probiere dann nochmals das /dev/hdb5 zu mounten und führe dann einen 

```
lsof | grep linux_d
```

 aus. erhältst du dann einen Output?

Achja, und welchen output erhältst du, wenn du einfach nur einen mount ohne optionen machst? Also: 

```
mount
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

servas stigmata_ch

ich verrate die was, ich kann meinen pc genauso wenig leiden wie du  :Wink:  ... er hat mir leider schon immer probleme gemacht, sogar unter microschrott win  ...

ich glaube meine antwort wird dir wieda nicht gefallen: 

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> sys-process/lsof-4.75 merged.

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/linux_d

mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/linux_d busy

Gentoo Linux arctic # lsof | grep linux_d

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount

/dev/hda7 on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /mnt/win_c type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

wie du siehst gibts keinen output mit lsof  :Sad:  , und bei mount wird die hda1(win_c partition) angezeigt, nur leida keine hdb partitionen

aber nicht nur unter lsof | grep linux_d sondern auch für win_c findet er nix: 

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # lsof | grep win_c

Gentoo Linux arctic #

```

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Um mal weiter im Nebel zu stochern: Schon ein

```
emerge --oneshot util-linux
```

probiert?

Kannst Du linux_d löschen?

Und kannst Du unter einem ganz anderen, neuen Verzeichnis mounten? (z. B. mkdir /hdb5 && mount /dev/hdb5 /hdb5)

Mit was für Einstellungen hast Du kompiliert? (emerge --info)

Und was gibt

```
emerge world -uDNpv
```

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
fuser -vm /mnt/linux_d
```

fuser ist in psmisc

gruß

firefly

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

grüß euch!

also @ Mr. Anderson

ich hab util-linux emerged 

in ein anderes verzeichnis mounten geht nicht:

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # mkdir /hdb5

Gentoo Linux arctic # mount /dev/hdb5 /hdb5

mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /hdb5 busy

```

die einstellungen von emerge sind:

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 11 2005, 00:07:42)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.icd.hu/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://130.59.10.34/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac acl acpi alsa amd ansi apm applet aqua_theme ares artworkextra automount avalon avi berkdb bind-mysql bitmap-fonts bl blender-game bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 c++ carbone_theme cdb cdda cddb cdr cdrom cegui clamav clamd cpdflib cpudetection crypt css cups curl dillo divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd ethereal experimental ext-zlib fam ffmpeg firefox floppyd foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gimpprint glibc glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp glut gmail gmailtimestamps gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 http hub icq image imlib2 innodb ipv6 java javacomm javamail javascript jcs jfs jimi jms jmx joystick jpeg kerberos lame libclamav libg++ libwww mad mailbox mikmod mime mixer mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mpm-leader mpm-peruser mpm-prefork mpm-threadpool mpm-worker msql mssql mysql ncurses nls ntlm oav ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh openssl osc oscache oss pam pdflib perl player png python quicktime rar readline rpm samba sdl sendfile smime sms sounds spell ssl stroke tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userlocales vorbis xine xinerama xinetd xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

und falls du die use flags auch brauchst: 

[code]

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip aac acl acpi amd ansi applet aqua aqua_theme ares

     -artswrappersuid -arts artworkextra automount avalon bind-mysql bl

     blender-game bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 c++ carbone_theme cdb

     cdda cddb cdr cdrom cegui clamav clamd cpdflib cpudetection css

     dillo divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread dvi ethereal experimental

     ext-zlib ffmpeg firefox floppyd ftp gimpprint glibc glibc-compat20

     glibc-omitfp glut gmail gmailtimestamps http hub icq image imlib2

     innodb java javacomm javamail javascript jcs jfs jimi jms jmx

     joystick kerberos lame libclamav mailbox mime mixer mmx mmxext

     mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mpm-leader mpm-peruser mpm-prefork

     mpm-threadpool mpm-worker msql mssql mysql ntlm oav openssh openssl

     osc oscache player rar rpm sendfile smime sms sounds stroke

     userlocales xine xinerama xinetd xml -imlib -kde -qt"

[/code

emerge world -uDNpv sagt ziemlich viel, willst du da etwas bestimmtes? .. weil ich weiß net ob sich das ganze mitn post ausgeht 

@firefly

fuser sagt:

[code]

Gentoo Linux arctic # fuser -vm /mnt/linux_d

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/mnt/linux_d         root          1 .rce.  init

                     root          2 .rc..  migration/0

                     root          3 .rc..  ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc..  events/0

                     root          5 .rc..  khelper

                     root          6 .rc..  kthread

                     root          8 .rc..  vesafb

                     root          9 .rc..  kacpid

                     root         79 .rc..  kblockd/0

                     root        117 .rc..  pdflush

                     root        118 .rc..  pdflush

                     root        119 .rc..  kswapd0

                     root        120 .rc..  aio/0

                     root        122 .rc..  xfslogd/0

                     root        123 .rc..  xfsdatad/0

                     root        124 .rc..  xfsbufd

                     root        200 .rc..  kseriod

                     root        629 .rc..  khubd

                     root       1061 .rc..  khpsbpkt

                     root       1292 .rc..  ata/0

                     root       2537 .rc..  kjournald

                     root       6799 .rce.  udevd

                     root       7717 .rc..  kgameportd

                     root      10602 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10617 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10618 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10619 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10620 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10621 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10730 frce.  gdm

                     root      10731 frce.  gdm

                     root      10783 frce.  X

                     arctic    10883 .rce.  gnome-session

                     root      10898 .rce.  ssh-agent

                     arctic    10900 frce.  gconfd-2

                     arctic    10926 .rce.  gnome-keyring-d

                     arctic    10928 .rce.  bonobo-activati

                     arctic    10930 .rce.  gnome-settings-

                     arctic    10954 .rce.  gnome-smproxy

                     arctic    10956 .rce.  metacity

                     arctic    10960 .rce.  gnome-panel

                     arctic    10962 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10963 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10964 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10965 .rce.  gnome-panel

                     arctic    10966 .rce.  gnome-panel

                     arctic    10968 .rce.  gnome-vfs-daemo

                     arctic    10970 .rce.  wnck-applet

                     arctic    10973 .rce.  gnome-vfs-daemo

                     arctic    10974 .rce.  gnome-vfs-daemo

                     arctic    10975 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10976 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10977 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    10979 .rce.  clock-applet

                     arctic    10981 frce.  mozilla-launche

                     arctic    10992 frce.  firefox-bin

                     arctic    10993 frce.  firefox-bin

                     arctic    10994 frce.  firefox-bin

                     arctic    10996 frce.  firefox-bin

                     arctic    11002 frce.  gaim

                     arctic    11010 .rce.  gnome-terminal

                     root      11011 frce.  gnome-pty-helpe

                     arctic    11012 .rce.  bash

                     arctic    11013 .rce.  gnome-terminal

                     arctic    11015 .rce.  gnome-terminal

                     root      11019 .rce.  su

                     root      11022 .rce.  bash

                     arctic    11771 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    11772 .rce.  nautilus

                     arctic    16213 .rce.  bash

                     root      16223 .rce.  su

                     root      16226 .rce.  bash

                     root      16357 .r.e.  fuser

                     root     kernel mount  /

                     root     kernel mount  /mnt/win_c

[/code]

hoffe der post ist nicht zu lange *gg* 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## firefly

hast du bei der dmesg ausgabe irgentwelche fehler bezüglich der partition ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

ähm, schaut nicht so aus, hoffe du meinst diesen teil hier:

```

Gentoo Linux arctic # dmesg |grep hdb

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hdb: WDC WD2000JB-55GVA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

```

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Die USE-Flags sind in emerge --info mit drin. Da werden zudem noch die Standardwerte des Profils mit reingenommen.

emerge world -uDNpv um zu sehen, ob bei den wichtigen Paketen irgendwas nicht zusammenpasst. emerge system -uDNpv müsste aber auch reichen.

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

jop, hast recht, habs gerade bemerkt  :Wink: 

emerge system -uDNpv

```

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r4 [1.0.2-r5] -build -static 653 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r4 [2.6-r1] +nls 437 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.4-r5] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.2-r1 [1.4.1] +nls 337 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4 [4.0.9] -bootstrap -build +nls -static 775 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.11-r4 [1.3.8-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20050324 [20040214] 35 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8 [4.7-r1] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r4  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10 [2.15.92.0.2-r1] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test 10,799 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 [3.3.5-r1] (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran* -gcj +gtk* -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -static 23,639 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 [2.6.8.1-r2] 36,238 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5 [2.3.4.20040808-r1] -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nptl -nptlonly -pic (-selinux) +userlocales* 15,644 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4 [0.12.1-r2] -doc -emacs +nls 6,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8 [1.3.5-r5] -build +nls -pic -static 323 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1 [1.14] -build +bzip2* +nls -static 1,573 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6 [1.06-r5] +readline -static 272 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1 [2.8.7] +nls -static 1,037 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e-r1 [0.9.7e] -bindist -emacs -test 5,105 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r1  +berkdb 223 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.4-r1] +X* +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm* +ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2 7,060 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2  -bootstrap -doc +java -nocxx -tcltk 3,980 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  +X* 2,567 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2 [0.3.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1 [1.5p] +nls 228 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.6-r1 [5.8.5] +berkdb -debug +gdbm* -ithreads 9,465 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r5 [5.8.5-r4] +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm* -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.11  216 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.13.1-r1 [1.16.7-r4] -build -static 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r2 [2.0.51.19] -build (-selinux) 251 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1 [2-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.5 [1.9.4] 740 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.18-r1 [1.5.10-r4] 2,715 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r6 [2.6.0-r3] +acl* -build -livecd -static 517 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.9.1-r5 [1.9-r2] -build -debug +ipv6 +nls -socks5 +ssl -static 1,327 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  +nls 73 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6 [5.2.1-r4] +acl* -build +nls (-selinux) -static 4,259 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.13 [4.12] -build +python 410 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r7 [2.5.1-r6] -build +nls -pcre -static 667 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 [1.12-r3] +nls 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.02 [2.01] 1,637 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11 [1.60-r9] -build +nls -static 220 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.5-r1 [3.2.4-r3] (-n32) 270 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r3 [4.0.5-r3] +nls +pam (-selinux) -skey 995 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.17 [3.14] -livecd +nls (-selinux) 154 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38 [1.35-r1] +nls -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-058 [045] (-selinux) -static 412 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.7 [1.3.4] -build -debug -justify +ncurses +nls -nomac -slang +spell* -unicode 985 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.1-r2  +berkdb -doc +ipv6 -krb4 -static -tcltk -tetex 6,513 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2 [3.9_p1-r1] -X509 -chroot -hpn +ipv6 +kerberos* -ldap +pam (-selinux) -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd 834 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4  -debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static 1,108 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.9 [5.7-r1] 38 kB

```

hier bitteschön 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ein Test ist hier noch unter gegangen. Mr. Anderson hatte noch gefragt ob du das linux_d Verzeichnis löschen kannst. Würde mich interessieren ob das geht...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

Hier auch noch ein bisserl MegaVoodo...

Wie ist die Disk angeschlossen? Ganz normal am IDE Controller oder hast du Sie an irgend einen RAID Controller drann?

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

servas ...

jo das verzeichnis lässt sich löschen und erstellen, kein problem damit

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## firefly

ich meinte mit meinem post, ob sich irgentwelche fehlermeldungen in den letzten zeilen des dmesg ausgabe befinden ?? wenn du versucht die partition zu mounten.

gruß

firefly

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

@ stigmata_ch

hab 2 normale festplatten drinnen die mit ide kabeln ans MoBo angeschlossen sind 

@firefly

nope, nach nem mount versuch gibts keine errors bzgl hdb oder deren partitionen ...

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## gentoo-darkraven

naja, da wohl die ideen ausgehn, werd ich wohl langsam auf debian umsatteln müssen, weil eine absicherung von der festplatte is ein langwieriger prozess, und einfach formatieren -> lieber net,  jedenfalls dickes lob an das forum und danke an die leute die sich mit meinem problem so toll auseinandergesetzt haben!!! (gentoo bleibt eh noch oben, falls euch etwas einfällt bitte ich net zu zögern, möchte mich hiermit bedanken!) 

mfg DarkRaven

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das ist echt knifflig. Unabhängig von dem Problem würde ich portage auf jeden Fall mal updaten.

Ich würde als nächstes auf ein Problem mit der glibc oder dem Kernel tippen.

Mir fällt in der Liste (emerge -uDNpv) außer portage nichts Besonderes auf. Ein Systemupdate wird aber nicht schaden (emerge system -uDN)

...aber das ist grad reines Rätselraten.

----------

